# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  Corruption in Master Database

## stellamaris

I got the corruption in my ,aster database of sql server. Please give a simple and feasible solution 

Regards
Stella

----------


## ted

Hi Stella,

Do not worry about this problem. Read this blog in which you will find the solution of master database corruption.
http://www.dotnetjalps.com/2015/07/Solutions-for-SQL-Server-Master-Database-Corruption.html 


Kind Regards
Ted

----------


## stellamaris

Thanks Ted to solve my problem. You save my work  :Smilie:

----------

